# WOW! New Novel from Left Behind Publisher



## ReformedWretch (Oct 3, 2004)

BUT, it's based on Partial Preterism! I can't believe it.

http://www.decipherthecode.com/00home.html

I just this afternoon gathered up my Left Behind series to drop off at the used book store, checked out Rapture Ready to see what I could find, and saw a thread about this.

Pretty cool.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 6, 2004)

Anyone check it out?


----------



## tdowns (Oct 27, 2004)

*Love your website and board. My take on Last D.*

I'm about half way through the book.
I'm reading it because I used to listen to Hank quite a bit--and still do occasionally--and like seemingly most American Christians-- had no clue about reformed theology or any alternative to the Pre/Post/Mid tribulation theology that only entails Premill theology (pretty much) that every church I ever attended (until now) spouts. I think Hank can be a bit of a sign post to popular Christianity in America and my hope and prayers are that as he changes and grows in the Lord he will become more reformed. I know I'm still learning and a ton of the Christians I know still resist the truth of the reformed doctrines, but I def. see a move in the right direction. That's why I send them to this site. 
The book is interesting in that I think it paints a pretty good picture of the early church and the environment in a dramatic setting. It is written as fiction (intriguing characters, love interests etc.) with assumingly well researched historical background. I don't find the style as far as story telling that appealing, (Now that I'm farther it is growing on me) but it is better than the couple of pages I've read out of the left behind series, and not bad. Just rings of the writer's bane of making the message so obvious it takes away from the story--obviously a book like this is meant to get across a message--which it does--but if done really well it doesn't need to distract from the dramatic story lines. (Once again, the farther I get in the book, the more I'm liking the style.) I'm about 2/3 through it. I recommend it.
I def. think it can be an eye opener to the End timers that pretty much forget the time table of every eschatalogical scripture in the bible.
I'm far too much of a amateur in these studies to comment on the theological ramifications of the book, that's why I come to this site. I'm still sorting out which eschatological view point is truth and what prophecies in the bible have not been fulfilled.
With that I'm off to read more posts on the subject.
God Bless.


[Edited on 27-10-2004 by tdowns007]

[Edited on 27-10-2004 by tdowns007]

[Edited on 1-11-2004 by tdowns007]


----------



## VanVos (Oct 28, 2004)

This is good to see. Actually I believe there are still links to a three day promotion of partial preterism on the bible answer man. http://www.oneplace.com/Ministries/bible_answer_man/Archives.asp

VanVos


----------



## tdowns (Nov 1, 2004)

*Bible Answer Man*

show was great, I like Gary Demar's episodes.


----------



## tdowns (Nov 1, 2004)

*Anybody elses reading Last D. yet?*

What do you think?


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Nov 2, 2004)

I suspect that Book wouldn't do well, because it originated merely as a response to the Left Behind Books. And in addition, many find Left Behind appealing since it is based in this time and age. That book by Hank I suspect will be based in the 1st Century. Right there is the disconnect.

The best way to counter the Left Behind series, is by hard hitting scriptural refutation and exposition of Matthew 24, and showing how these same prophecies tied in with Old Testament prophecies. That's what did it for me. And in one night after reading Matthew Henry's commentary, things started piecing together.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 2, 2004)

I am about half way through it and I like it alot! It sadly won't sell because many don't want to believe what it teaches.


----------



## tdowns (Nov 2, 2004)

*Oh yeah.*

No doubt it won't have the popularity of the Left behind series, but, I think it will be effective for some within the Christian Church, at least to see there are other options out there than debating the pre post mid trib rapture.

The White horse Inn made me aware of church thought outside evangelical mainstream, then Gary Demar's works convinced me that Partial Pret. had merit, then R.C. showed me that it was not really that radical, and now this site informs me on more of the details as I sort it all out. 
The book is a nice picture or background that supports the Partial Pret view point.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 2, 2004)

Trevor, I am in the SAME boat as you when it comes to learning on Partial Preterism. Before I came here I never even heard of it! Now I am a big supporter of it. After believing it could never be true I spent time in study and prayer and feel comfortable saying the Lord has lead me in this new direction! All my old Premill budies think I've lost my mind though.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Nov 2, 2004)

can you imagined I bought 10 left behind books. Ouch. But now I'm a partial preterist.

There's a lot of work left to be done though.


----------



## tdowns (Nov 2, 2004)

*Amazing!*

really, how ignorant the mainstream church is. I mean, most people you bring the topic up to are so much in the dark about these things, it takes me ten minutes to clarify, "no, I'm not debating the pre, post, mid tribulation RAPTURE, I'm talking pre, post, millennial--fulfillments of proph in AD 70, etc. I've had this conversation with I believe true Men of God, who are elders in the church and have taught years of bible study, and I've had this conversation with Pastors of Churches, they just have never even heard of it. And they often think it's CRAZY, or even heretical when you start talking AD 70 and Nero as 666...or God forbid--No rapture.
Not to mention the doctrines of grace and how confused that is out there.
we def. have work to do. Great to have these knowledgeable guys on this site to read and get references from.

God Bless


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Nov 2, 2004)

Yep, and I believe there's a lot of work left to be done because TBN and TBN type media companies have a stranglehold on Christian thought.


----------

